# how to fix the bolt in a 870?



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

i was cleaning my 870 youth the other night after a squirl outing and i went to pull the forend off and the bolt cam off the pump action and the little notched piece came off it i was wodering how to fix it. my dad was tryin to fix it and the dumbass tried to force it in the chamber and got the bolt stuck. so now i have 2 problems to deal with. please help me. lil_lee_hunter :sniper:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

the notched pieces belong on the sides of the chamber, its kind of tricky getting them lined up but once the action is open all the way it shouldnt be too difficult, hope this helps you out a little


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

thanx man


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

By notched piece if you mean the slide that the bolt sits on, yes there are two grooves in the receiver for the slide to slide into. If I remember right, you put the slide on the magzine tube, then set the bolt on the slide. Line the slide up in the grooves, then reach up under the gun under the loading port and press in the shell release against the receiver. Then the slide should slip in.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

BigDog is right on if that is what you meant.

Did you get it fixed or not? Was that what it was or was it the extractor that came off the bolt?

Let us know how you came out.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

that covers it thanx guys. i did get my gun fixed. back to killing squirels!!!!
thanx again :sniper:


----------

